# Skid steer tires for snow.



## wcb607a (Feb 20, 2009)

Bought an A300 with standard construction tires for the snow. The traction was horrible. Just kept spinning and sliding. For you guys that use skid steer for snow removal, what have you found to be the best for traction?


----------



## rdbpower (Dec 7, 2008)

If you can get a siper (sp?) and cut a ton of grooves in them it works great. They cost 30-40 bucks and will help a ton.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I run 3 skids. Have the factor Ag type on 2 and a recap mud type tire on the older one. The recap is wearing like iron but does not get any traction. I think it is there is more tread on the ground compared to the factory tires. I have seen alot of guys run chains on the rear of skidloaders but not have tired it myself. I run loader backhoes and wheelloaders for the bigger stuff. Maybe proper equipment for the job at hand?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

you could just get tracks and would not have you worrie about slippping and sliding @ all, aND if someone runsover your foot, its only 3 psi of ground pressure so it wont hurt


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

ajslands;920465 said:


> you could just get tracks and would not have you worrie about slippping and sliding @ all, aND if someone runsover your foot, its only 3 psi of ground pressure so it wont hurt


........


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;920465 said:


> you could just get tracks and would not have you worrie about slippping and sliding @ all, aND if someone runsover your foot, its only 3 psi of ground pressure so it wont hurt





snocrete;920474 said:


> ........


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

ajslands;920465 said:


> you could just get tracks and would not have you worrie about slippping and sliding @ all, aND if someone runsover your foot, its only 3 psi of ground pressure so it wont hurt


....WHAT!!!!....


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm with these guys, WTF?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Come over and let me make a pass or two over your foot LOL


----------



## Allor Outdoor (Oct 30, 2006)

Track machines dont work work a d*mn in the snow, for the exact reason you mentioned. The weight of the machine is spread throughout the tracks, therefore not giving it any downward pressure, thus causing it to slip.

Basically the same concept of putting a few bags of sand in the trunk of a car.

The tracks will spin and spin but the machine won't move....good luck!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Allor Outdoor;921049 said:


> Track machines dont work work a d*mn in the snow, for the exact reason you mentioned. The weight of the machine is spread throughout the tracks, therefore not giving it any downward pressure, thus causing it to slip.
> 
> Basically the same concept of putting a few bags of sand in the trunk of a car.
> 
> The tracks will spin and spin but the machine won't move....good luck!


Oh boy here we go


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snocrete;921075 said:


> Oh boy here we go


:yow!: ...............


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

I bought a set of tires and rims for my skid steer that are made for snow I don't remember the name something like wolf paw or wolf track not sure but could find out. It is a narrow tire almost lke a car tire with winter tread and a rim designed for your skid steer. I have used it for 3-4 seasons now and there is no comparison as to if I leave my reg. tires on believe it's because its narrow and also soft only about 35 psi. If you need more info let me know and I will try to get it.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

digit;921581 said:


> I bought a set of tires and rims for my skid steer that are made for snow I don't remember the name something like wolf paw or wolf track not sure but could find out. It is a narrow tire almost lke a car tire with winter tread and a rim designed for your skid steer. I have used it for 3-4 seasons now and there is no comparison as to if I leave my reg. tires on believe it's because its narrow and also soft only about 35 psi. If you need more info let me know and I will try to get it.


 Two words to the OP: Steel tracks! 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92693


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Allor Outdoor;921049 said:


> Track machines dont work work a d*mn in the snow, for the exact reason you mentioned. The weight of the machine is spread throughout the tracks, therefore not giving it any downward pressure, thus causing it to slip.
> 
> Basically the same concept of putting a few bags of sand in the trunk of a car.
> 
> The tracks will spin and spin but the machine won't move....good luck!


Totally agree


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

We find rims that will fit the loader and then use a snow/ice tread radial. You'd be amazed at the traction!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

digit;921581 said:


> I bought a set of tires and rims for my skid steer that are made for snow I don't remember the name something like wolf paw or wolf track not sure but could find out. It is a narrow tire almost lke a car tire with winter tread and a rim designed for your skid steer. I have used it for 3-4 seasons now and there is no comparison as to if I leave my reg. tires on believe it's because its narrow and also soft only about 35 psi. If you need more info let me know and I will try to get it.


Yes, the Snow Wolf Wolf Paws are awsome.............but they dont fit A300 Bobcats. This machine has a unique rim.



jomama45;921697 said:


> Two words to the OP: Steel tracks!
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92693


......uh?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Allor Outdoor;921049 said:


> Track machines dont work work a d*mn in the snow, for the exact reason you mentioned. The weight of the machine is spread throughout the tracks, therefore not giving it any downward pressure, thus causing it to slip.
> 
> Basically the same concept of putting a few bags of sand in the trunk of a car.
> 
> The tracks will spin and spin but the machine won't move....good luck!





purpleranger519;921704 said:


> Totally agree


Its funny you guys say this, but yet the people that have run ASV/Cat track machine (which have the lowest psi of all track SS's) know that they are snow pushing animals. I would also like to inform you that my Dad's T320 has lower psi than my T190, but yet it pushes far better....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

purpleranger519;921709 said:


> We find rims that will fit the loader and then use a snow/ice tread radial. You'd be amazed at the traction!


the problem is finding one that will fit an A300 Bobcat......he may need to modify/cut up some rims in order to make something fit?


----------



## PDQDL (Dec 26, 2009)

*I have an A300*

Try the turf / floatation tires from Bobcat, made for that machine. We like them a better than the standard lug treads for snow removal. Since they are wider than standard tires, they have less tendency to dig down to pavement, but they also farm right through deep piles of snow without getting stuck.

Are you trying to plow snow in skid steer mode? Traction and capacity double when you put it in "4-wheel steer".


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

PDQDL;926274 said:


> they have less tendency to dig down to pavement".


Isnt that what you want your tires to do when trying to push snow off pavement?


----------



## PDQDL (Dec 26, 2009)

Don't be silly. Of course; which is why I mentioned the wider flotation aspect of those particular tires. There are tradeoffs with everything. You could always put on chains, too, but that comes with pluses & minuses as well. 

As I recall, the question was about what tires to use on an A300. So far, I seem to be the only person that answered the question who actually uses an A300. My machine performs quite well in the snow, using flotation tires. 

I presume that skinny truck tires would work better for traction, but they would get stuck sooner in a deep snow pile.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

PDQDL;926293 said:


> Don't be silly. *I just cant help it sometimes, specially at 1 in the am*QUOTE]
> 
> But on a serious note....I would think that those tires (turf) would have more grab on bare pavement than the reg lugs, so I can see them working well.
> 
> ...


----------



## PDQDL (Dec 26, 2009)

I had never considered getting any other tires. If you attached some skinny , snow tread tires, it would probably improve traction, but they would need to be really heavy duty tires.

I can't imagine that some plain old truck tires would be nearly durable enough, and I am not familiar with "snow wolf" tires. Truck tires are not made for the kind of loads that an A300 Bobcat could deliver.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I just picked up a set of "Rock Grip" tires for my S205. Haven't had a chance to try them out yet but the tread pattern looks like it should work pretty well for snow.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I inquired about the Wolf Paws for my A300 a couple of weeks ago. I told my dealer that it was for an A300. Wolf Paws come in sets (tire & rim) hence the issue. The A300 has a larger center hub that protrudes due to the planetary gears required to apply drive to steerable axles. My dealer gave me a quote for $1750 for set and said nothing about them not fitting. I decided that I didn't want to pay that much for tires that could only be used for S/R and that I will go to the severe duty tires if my OEMs ever wear out. We still sometimes do earthwork during the winter so switching between the Wolf Paws & OEMs seemed to be a detractor as well. I am still using the OEM heavy duty tires (chevron pattern). I have also heard that the turf tire and the severe duty (more like a wheel loader style tread pattern) both work better than the HDs that I have. 
OP FYI: As I said before I am still using the stock tires (as I have for several years) and actually get pretty good traction most of the time. It actually depends on the conditions. Some events have more slippery conditions than others. Even the more slippery events can be handled pretty well in my experience. Some amount of slip is to be expected, but we are able to maintain control and push what we need to. As most on this site are aware each site has unique conditions and I will elaborate some (of mine) so you can see how this may apply to yours:
1) I use a 100" snow bucket and occasionally use our Bobcat 8' straight blade.
2) We primarily plow paved areas the are mostly relatively flat.
3) If we are "pushing back" piles in a subdivision (which usually means a gravel road and that we are pushing the snow off of the road,and beyong the bar ditch) we will use chains on all four wheels.
I have used chains on the pavement as well and they will allow more traction. The downside to this is that they may mark up the pavement and the customer may not like that. Since we almost never skid the marking has never been an issue for us or our clients (to my knowledge), so I use them if I feel it necessary.
I hope this helps. Post more questions if you have them.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

PDQDL;926439 said:


> I had never considered getting any other tires. If you attached some skinny , snow tread tires, it would probably improve traction, but they would need to be really heavy duty tires.
> 
> I can't imagine that some plain old truck tires would be nearly durable enough, and I am not familiar with "snow wolf" tires. Truck tires are not made for the kind of loads that an A300 Bobcat could deliver.


For working in snow, I'll always use my skinny, plain ol truck tire. I've tried alot of different tires and seen/heard about what others have tried. IMO there is nothing better! I've got the biggest snow bucket I can find on my loader when stacking or loading snow for hauling and I'm sure that is going to be a comparable load with the A300 unless your snow is heavier than mine  I've never been worried about the load I'm putting on my tires with stacking snow.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

purpleranger519;927637 said:


> For working in snow, I'll always use my skinny, plain ol truck tire. I've tried alot of different tires and seen/heard about what others have tried. IMO there is nothing better! I've got the biggest snow bucket I can find on my loader when stacking or loading snow for hauling and I'm sure that is going to be a comparable load with the A300 unless your snow is heavier than mine  I've never been worried about the load I'm putting on my tires with stacking snow.


Yes the carrying of snow (or any load) will put stresses on the tires, but I think the bigger issue is the lateral loads that happen when turning or skidding. If the tire does not have a stout enough sidewall and/or bead, it will break the bead or potentially tear the sidewall. A truck tire will not have a protruding sidewall or rim guards like the dedicated skid tire will either. This will make it even more susceptable to damage. Perform a search of this topic (on the site). You should find a few threads about snow tries and using truck tires on skids. From what some have said (on their posts) is that it's possible to do with success. I personally would not choose this option for fear of the possible negatives.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

DGODGR;928016 said:


> Yes the carrying of snow (or any load) will put stresses on the tires, but I think the bigger issue is the lateral loads that happen when turning or skidding. If the tire does not have a stout enough sidewall and/or bead, it will break the bead or potentially tear the sidewall. A truck tire will not have a protruding sidewall or rim guards like the dedicated skid tire will either. This will make it even more susceptable to damage. Perform a search of this topic (on the site). You should find a few threads about snow tries and using truck tires on skids. From what some have said (on their posts) is that it's possible to do with success. I personally would not choose this option for fear of the possible negatives.


I ran this set-up for 4 years now on 1 loader and 2 on my 435. Zero problems. I think we have a 10 or 12 ply tire and we are careful with the machine. I guess I did hit a curb once brroke the tire from the bead. Searching the forum for what tires to use is really pointless when I have what I want and know how they perform.


----------

